# Active Shooter Boulder Colorado Grocery Store Live Footage



## PatDM'T (Mar 22, 2021)

First video has
the victims
blurred out:


Same vid but
longer and does
not blur out victims
but they are in the
distance...



Found it odd how
slow the guy recording
was to react to the
sound of gun fire
even after seeing
people on the ground.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 22, 2021)

This is so, so frightening. I really, really hope that we do not start yet another cycle of “thoughts and prayers” without action.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 22, 2021)

The dude shooting the video is an idiot.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 22, 2021)

My countdown to leave the USA for good cannot come soon enough. Imagine living in a country where you have to fear not returning from grocery shopping.

May the innocent lives lost rest in peace. They did not wake up thinking that today would have been their last.


----------



## PatDM'T (Mar 22, 2021)

Can we talk
about the greeter
who never left
his post?
Stood by the door
with his back
to the action
as if he was
not in the
least fazed.

Was even helping
point out the
direction the
shooter went
like an faithful
employee doing
his job of helping
customers. 

Dude was acting
like he is still
on the clock so
he ain't trying
to cheat by
not working.

He seemed to
leave only when
cops arrived
like he thought
"Y'all got this?
I can go now?"

What is wrong
with people?


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 22, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> The dude shooting the video is an idiot.


Who argues with the police about the fact that you need to get out of here?! An active crime scene? Dude...


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 23, 2021)

And the aftermath, 10 people dead. America.








						Suspect in Colorado grocery store shooting faces 10 counts of murder, police say
					

The 21-year-old suspect in Monday's massacre at a Colorado supermarket -- which left 10 dead including a store manager and a police officer -- faces 10 counts of murder in the first degree, police said Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 23, 2021)

nyeredzi said:


> And the aftermath, 10 people dead. America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A doggone shame. I think I saw a statement saying that this was the 7th mass shooting in 7 days. And nothing will change because certain folks love their guns more than humanity.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 23, 2021)

Welp, there goes the Asian Spa murders spotlight.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 23, 2021)

I guess the blue lives matters folks are sitting this one out huh


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 23, 2021)

I was watching the live YT video of the "reporter" as he was filming it yesterday.  Folks just laying out dead and about and hes arguing with the people.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 23, 2021)

What is wrong with the people in this video? The police are taking way too long and the shooter could’ve killed everyone in the store if he’d wanted. He is inside shooting and they are outside standing around.

The dude live streaming is basically telling the shooter where the cops are and has the nerve to argue instead of moving. People are just standing around looking at bodies on the ground and listening to gun shots like they are watching TV. The reaction freaks me out almost as much as the shooter. Why are people like this?


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 23, 2021)

Dave Chappelle (I think he said this) in his most recent stand up routine said the noticeable thing that stopped happening during quarantine was mass shootings. I hate he was right. I’ll never understand why if you’re having problems that shooting people will somehow ...I don’t even know. 
I get so upset when I think of the loss of life and our gun laws here in the States.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 23, 2021)

It has to be some where to live with a good quality of life earn a decent living other than America


----------



## frizzy (Mar 23, 2021)

So this guy is Muslim?  He's lucky he looks white...I guess.


----------



## PatDM'T (Mar 23, 2021)

frizzy said:


> So this guy is Muslim?  He's lucky he looks white...I guess.


So you have 
seen him?

Was he the guy
in boxers with
a bloody leg
being escorted
from the store?


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 23, 2021)

frizzy said:


> So this guy is Muslim?  He's lucky he looks white...I guess.



Syrian - could be Christian or Muslim.

Looks like he targeted Caucasians.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 23, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> It has to be some where to live with a good quality of life earn a decent living other than America



You have many options, sis - Barbados, Cayman Islands, Turks and Caicos, Aruba, New Zealand, Tanzania, Ghana, Switzerland, Austria, Spain, Japan, Bali, Singapore, and the list goes on and on. Many Black Americans are waking up from this slumber to realize there is actual LIFE outside of these American shores, with just as good jobs, great pay, less cost of living, better food/healthcare, and the ability to walk the streets not always looking over your shoulder.

A "Blaxit" movement is alive and well. I implore you to do your research, pack your bags and plan a visit. I cannot explain it, but the experience will literally change your life.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 23, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> Can we talk
> about the greeter
> who never left
> his post?
> ...



So I'm reading the greeter was mentally impaired. Forgive him.


----------



## PatDM'T (Mar 23, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> So I'm reading the greeter was mentally impaired. Forgive him.


Oh po' thang!

Maybe the 
shooter knew
this and so
spared him. 

Bless his heart.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 23, 2021)

PatDM'T said:


> So you have
> seen him?
> 
> Was he the guy
> ...


Yes, that was him.

I think I heard he was bullied in school for being Muslim.


----------

